# Work in progress



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

My muzzy in progress. Less than two weeks till the opener!?!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is how big the short little thing will be. That's a Mossberg 702 plinkster for reference. There's about four inches difference between the two.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Lookin good!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks. I'm hoping Monday I'll have it put together.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It's been my experience that building your own kit gun doesn't save you any money over buying one off the shelf, but you sure do get to know the rifle very well. Taking it apart and putting it together so many times you just get to become "one" with it and when it's all done it actually seems to shoot quite well.
I'm partial to darker wood and so when I stripped my favorite one down a couple of years ago, I stained it very dark. I'm also partial to browning the barrel rather than bluing.
Your rifle looks really good and you have to be proud of it.


----------

